# GTA V Snapmatic Photos



## o hey tyler (Apr 17, 2015)

Recently, I've been playing a bit of Grand Theft Auto V and experimenting with the camera functionality on the in game cell phone. Los Santos is a beautiful city, artfully constructed and meticulously detailed. Having been so well crafted, paired with the in game camera, there have been a bunch of opportunities for photographing cityscapes as well as landscapes. 

Here are some of the ones that I've got and appreciate recently, feel free to share yours as well. 

Granted, I'm expecting some people to not really understand or appreciate that this was coded into the game to be a social platform, but I'm hoping that some will at least appreciate it for the medium that it is. 

Outside of Franklin's home in Vinewood near sundown







Inside of Michael's house in Rockford Hills - The lighting changes during the day and night which is what makes this such a dynamic scene to capture. There isn't always window light crossing the room.






Car wash off of Innocence Blvd downtown






Also off of Innocence Blvd


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 17, 2015)

Also since GTAV for the PC was released, people have been making use of the video editor functionality. This was pretty amazing:  

Sins of the Past GTA V Machinima - YouTube


----------



## runnah (Apr 17, 2015)

I wish they'd offer a pro camera upgrade or something. I'd do that instead of driving and shooting.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 17, 2015)

Perfect debut for the Canikon platform in GTAV.


----------



## runnah (Apr 17, 2015)

o hey tyler said:


> Perfect debut for the Canikon platform in GTAV.



If you recall the paparazzi missions the guys had canon gear.

So that's a thing


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 17, 2015)

runnah said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect debut for the Canikon platform in GTAV.
> ...



Could have been that Sony though...


----------



## sleist (Apr 17, 2015)

These are pretty cool.  I have the game (360), but life keeps getting in the way of me getting immersed in it 
What platform are you playing it on?


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 18, 2015)

sleist said:


> These are pretty cool.  I have the game (360), but life keeps getting in the way of me getting immersed in it
> What platform are you playing it on?


I have it on the Xbox one. I had it for 360 as well, but it is TOTALLY worth buying again for the full first person mode. 

I mean, there's nothing quite like hitting a barrier at 120mph and flying through your windshield into a residential house and dying all while in first person.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 18, 2015)

#brandrecognition






Found this lady smoking cigs in her multi million dollar house (or what I would assume to be multi million dollar, the place was a compound)






The Daily Driver, a Pfister Comet (I believe) The only thing is you can't cut the wheels and then get out for that nice effect. The wheels just go back to straight when you exit the vehicle. 






This one you can see that you can play with DoF a little bit, I focus locked on the guy to the right. I was on a movie set, and right when I pulled out my camera the two dudes in the space suits got real salty and wanted to fight. This was moments before I pumped them both full of lead and evacuated the area. Why there were two guys in space suits in what appeared to be an old italian movie set is beyond me.


----------

